# Dr. Pepper



## tftfan

Seems to be the way it goes ... and now I really need to find a good one. Anyone wanna post a good one, sure would be nice !  Thanks


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## tftfan

Do we see the date here ?  Thanks


----------



## TJSJHART

I CAN'T SEE ANY DATE ON IT ..BUT I'M SURE SOMEONE HERE CAN TELL YOU...BUT THAT KEYSTONE MARK ON THE BOTTOM WITH WHAT LOOKS TO BE   A   "Y" OR A "T " IN IT  IT MIGHT BE FROM PA.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vtg-dr-pepper-clear-bottle-10-4-2-good-life-/200647335769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7835f59




> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> Seems to be the way it goes ... and now I really need to find a good one. Anyone wanna post a good one, sure would be nice !  Thanks


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Your bottle is from approx 1937 to 1950 and is a DEBOSSED BOTTLE meaing the letters are cut into the glass and not raised up. When you run your fingernail over the words Dr Pepper it will fall into the letters and not rise up. The town/state names will be on the bottom. These are common.
**The EMBOSSED BOTTLES were from approx 1926 to 1935/7 or so are are rare. They will have the town/states name on the heel and Dr Pepper either in script or block letters will be on the bottom. 
**See pic below of an EMBOSSED Dr Pepper bottle.
*


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

> The EMBOSSED BOTTLES were from approx 1926 to 1935/7 or so are are rare. They will have the town/states name on the heel and Dr Pepper either in script or block letters will be on the bottom.
> See pic below of an EMBOSSED Dr Pepper bottle.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

The pic below is of the first Good for Life Dr Pepper bottles in approx 1926/1927
 One has no clock dial on the back and the other one has the clock dial. On the front, the 6 1/2 oz is about 1-1/2" from the heel, and both have Dr Pepper in block letters on the bottom and Waco, Tex. on the heel. These two bottles are super rare. These two bottles came from the well at the Dr Pepper Museum in Waco, Texas. The well is in the bottling room and and was no longer being used, so the employees began the throw all the busted bottles down into the well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tftfan ~

 I thought you might find this to be of interest.

 SPBOB

 [ Self Explanatory ]


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Nice info. Yes this bottle was later, see where the 6-1/2oz are. This info was from 1929
 The higher the oz markings, the earlier the bottle.If so, then I'm wondering where my bottle with the clock dial on the back and 6 1/2 ozs up from the heel is in the chronology of the Good For Life bottles?


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Also, Dr Pepper is not in block letters on the bottom either. Maybe this bottle had a paper label because the front is blank?



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> Nice info. Yes this bottle was later, see where the 6-1/2oz are. This info was from 1929
> The higher the oz markings, the earlier the bottle.If so, then I'm wondering where my bottle with the clock dial on the back and 6 1/2 ozs up from the heel is in the chronology of the Good For Life bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tbm2 ~

 You may be right about the paper label. And even though I am not a Dr Pepper expert, I have never seen one of those types with a paper label. It's possible (which occurred with some of those patent designs) that a seperate/later patent was issued for the embossed/debossed lettering part. There is a Coca Cola patent design of their 1923 bottle, but it doesn't even show the Coca Cola in script on it. 

 I thought this assortment of different Dr Pepper bottles might be of interest. They are described as follows ...


 Assortment includes early Hutch bottle for Artesian Manufacturing & Bottling in Waco, Texas . Also shown is a Dr. Pepper King of Beverages 7-ounce bottle from Artesian. And one of the so called "Thief" straight-sided bottles with heavy embossing, stating "We Pay for Evidence Convicting Thieves for Refilling our Bottles ~ American Mineral Water Co."[/align]
 SPBOB[/align]


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Dr Pepper never had a hutch bottle. 
 They had a blob top, big mouth Twitchell and a Baltimore Loop bottle. None had Dr Pepper on them, they were all embossed Arteisan Manufacturing & Bottling Co, Waco, Texas. The blob top was the first to hold Dr Pepper in 1891
 See blob top below.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

The blob top was the first to hold Dr Pepper in 1891
  See blob top below.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tbm2 ~

 Thanks. I/we learn something new every day. I just copy/pasted that information where I found the picture. I never questioned their use of the term "hutch." Nor did I know about the "Artesian" aspect. But I do now, thanks to you. I appreciate it.

 SPBOB


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This is pic of the Artesian Baltimore loop bottle below


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This is pic of the Artesian big mouth floating ball Twitchell bottle below from Waco, tx.



> This is pic of the Artesian Baltimore loop bottle below


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

P.S. I helped write The Dr Pepper Bottle and Price Guide book that was out in 2005 I believe.
 I have done a ton of research on Artesian and Dr Pepper bottles, and I or any of MY EXPERTS have every seen the drawing you have. My I ask where you got it, thanx, Doyle Bailey


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tbm2 ~

       No problemo! But please don't share it with anyone. I consider it my "secret site."  Lol  []

                             (Actually, lots of members here are aware of and use it). 

                        The Dr Pepper patent design can be found in the 1930s section.

              Link: http://www.bottlebooks.com/Designer%20Sodas/designer_soda_bottles.htm

                                                                 Enjoy!

                                                                SPBOB


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

Sorry I forgot one important Artesian bottle and that is the Artesian crown top circa 1897.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> Sorry I forgot one important Artesian bottle and that is the Artesian crown top circa 1897.  And the Return to Artesia bottle, Waco, Texas.


----------



## morbious_fod

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

Hey wait a minute these are usually clear. It appears that the company produced a transition bottle in 1951 which continued the old design with the new green color. You don't find these everyday, this one is from Bluefield, VA.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

In this same forum, go up two post to Dr Pepper super rare transistion bottle and see this bottle a lot more posted by me.


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

I have a green 6Â½ Good for Life Dr Pepper from Tullahoma, TN, so there's at least 2 places that made them.

 There are also 2 varieties of colorless 6Â½ Good for Life bottles, one with the words Good For Life about 1/2 inch high and the other with the words about 1/4 inch high.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

My bottle does not have a town/state on it, just the no. 51 and that's all. The no 51 indicates that is the year this green 6-1/2 oz bottle was made and the only year it was made. After that DP went to the 6 oz green bottle it still has the clock dial on the back, but the hands do not point to 10, 2, and 4. 
 They point to 10, 2, and 6 for some reason.


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

Mine has no date on it.


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

Yikes!  10, 2, and 6?????

 Considering the positions on an analog clock, is your 6 in the 4-position or the 6-position?


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

OK, that auto-censoring is simply hilarious!  []

 It makes the bad-word ring in your mind and ends up having the opposite effect of what's wanted.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

On the clear 6-1/2 oz and the green 6-1/2 oz 1951 bottles on the clock dial the numbers are 10,2 and 4, but on the 6 oz green bottles the numbers are at 10, 2, and 6. The no 6 is like on a regular clock. They changed for some reason.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> On the clear 6-1/2 oz and the green 6-1/2 oz 1951 bottles on the clock dial the numbers are 10,2 and 4, but on the 6 oz green bottles the numbers are at 10, 2, and 6. The no 6 is like on a regular clock. They changed for some reason. Also they went from the script Dr Pepper letters to the block letters. See pi of the 6 oz bottle.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*

Thats the way my `55 looks exactly.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Dr Pepper bottles*

Below are some more rare Dr Pepper bottle, the 1955 Machine Made, Green
 Crown Top, 10 OZS.
 COMMENTS: Embossed (recessed into the
 glass): This green glass bottle has the 50's slant
 logo (no tail) and modified clock dial. The new
 "50's" Logo and the modified clock dial with the
 new logo running through it were major changes.
 The "Good for Life" slogan was dropped with the new block style lettering, as was the period afterDr. It is marked: MIN. CONT.10 FL. OZ. These debossed Lettered 50's slanted logo bottles in the
 10 oz. size are the most difficult of this series to find and absent from many collections. Most of thebottles originated in New Mexico and may have been a test of the 10 ounce bottle in that market.
 This was the first attempt by the Dr Pepper Company to market Dr Pepper in multiple size containers.
 This bottle was available in 6, 10, and 12 ounce sizes


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

*1955 Machine Made Crown Top, 12 OZ.* *Comments: *Embossed (recessed into glass) is the 50's slant logo (no tail) with modified clock dial, green glass bottle. The new "50's" Logo and the  Clock Dial with the new logo running through it were major changes. The"Good for Life" slogan was dropped with the new block style lettering, as was the period after Dr. It is marked: MIN.CONT. 12 Fl. Oz.  These debossed 50's slanted logo bottles in the 12 oz. size are the third most difficult to find of the bottles in this series. Some of these bottles had the logo in the neck and some did not. This pic below shows the bottle with the logo in the neck.


----------



## Wheelah23

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

Are there any blobs or hutches with "Dr. Pepper" embossed on them? Those, I presume, would command a very high price.

 I'm amazed you can keep track of all these variations! I can't hardly see no difference [8D]


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

In this same section, I posted under "Dr Pepper super rare transistion bottles" and there are some hutch type bottles in it. There are pics and descripitions of their first bottles, a blop top, big mouth Twitchell and a Baltimore Loop bottle, Dr Pepper never had a hutch bottle.  Dr Pepper was first bottled in 1891 in Waco, Texas under Artesian Man. & Bottling Co. 
 I helped write and had most of the bottles in the Dr Pepper Bottle and Price Guide that was out a few years ago. I was also writing a book on Morrsisons Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, Texas where Dr Pepper was born in 1895, but it is not been completed as of this date.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

*Sorry about that, the Artesian bottles are on page no 1 of this post.*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> In this same section, I posted under "Dr Pepper super rare transistion bottles" and there are some hutch type bottles in it. There are pics and descripitions of their first bottles, a blop top, big mouth Twitchell and a Baltimore Loop bottle, Dr Pepper never had a hutch bottle.  Dr Pepper was first bottled in 1891 in Waco, Texas under Artesian Man. & Bottling Co.
> I helped write and had most of the bottles in the Dr Pepper Bottle and Price Guide that was out a few years ago. I was also writing a book on Morrsisons Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, Texas where Dr Pepper was born in 1895, but it is not been completed as of this date.


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

texas.bottle.man2 -

 I was referring to a green 6Â½ oz with Good For Life on it with the clock hands pointing at 10, 2, and 4.  Exactly like the photo morbious_fod posted.  The picture you posted is of the later non-GoodForLife type.  (That one looks like a 4 in the '6 position' like on the ACL ones.)

 So, the sub-series of embossed 6oz and 6.5oz is (I think):
 The colorless embossed 6.5oz with a clock
 The colorless de-bossed 6.5oz with a clock and either small or large "GOOD FOR LIFE" in the banner
 The greenish de-bossed 6.5oz with a clock and "GOOD FOR LIFE" in the banner
 The greenish de-bossed 6.0oz with a clock and "GOOD FOR LIFE" in the banner
 The greenish de-bossed 6.0oz with a modified clock with no hands and without any "GOOD FOR LIFE" banner

 Is that about right?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dr Pepper bottles*

That 55 you posted is like the one I have as I said the numbers are as you stated Tex. And the logo is slanted as you picture shows. Its prob a 6-6-1/2 oz bottle its not very big. Any idea on the price range? It does have the duraglass logo on the base also.


----------



## morbious_fod

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> In this same forum, go up two post to Dr Pepper super rare transistion bottle and see this bottle a lot more posted by me.


 
 Hadn't seen that one when I posted.


----------



## morbious_fod

*RE: Artesian crowntop Waco, Texas*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> My bottle does not have a town/state on it, just the no. 51 and that's all. The no 51 indicates that is the year this green 6-1/2 oz bottle was made and the only year it was made. After that DP went to the 6 oz green bottle it still has the clock dial on the back, but the hands do not point to 10, 2, and 4.
> They point to 10, 2, and 6 for some reason.


 
 Yeah the first one of these that I found only had a date on it as well, no town name, and was made by Owens Illinois Glass. Luckily I have found one from Bluefield, VA and one from Marion, VA. If there is a chance that all bottlers at that time received this transition bottle then there should also be a Johnson City, Tenn and a Coeburn, VA from my area. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Dr Pepper bottles*

Something I forgot to say was, if you find a Dr  Pepper bottle that has 3R* [/align] or 3 Rivers*, or Ball* on the heel or base, that  was made at The Three Rivers Glass Co. in Three Rivers, Texas. They were only in  business from 1922 to 1937[/align] so that makes it even more rare. Ball bought out Three Rivers Glass Co. in 1937-1938 or so.
 Just for some info on bottles the same info will apply to all bottles.
[/align]


----------



## bhaze

How much would a clock dr pepper be worth?
 Is it rarer since it is older?


----------



## Brandons Bottles

Thanks for sharing pistures of these magnificent bottles. Although I love Dr Pepper and their bottles, they are extremely uncommon where I live. I never knew so many varients such as these existed and it's great to know what to look for now. Thanks again.


----------

